# wow!!!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-liv...enia-Coral-Healthy-Growing-W0QQAdIdZ378442388


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

One stalk for $30?!?!?! LOL, he's obviously trying to feed a drug habit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

At that price I could make around 500K from my DT alone.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought xenia only relies on photosynthesis for its nutrients, is this true?

$30 for a 1-2 " piece, gotta get me one, good deal. NOT.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Kijiji price. It is normal.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i want one!!! O: (sarcasm of course, that said, anyone selling any? )


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Every time I see something like this on Kijiji makes me want to put my DT up for $3,000 (Worth no where near that amount!)

If some idiot decided to buy I would let it go for that!

My only reason for not is I might end up on here in the ludicrously priced thread


----------

